# Seamos constructivos: ¿Donde hará suelo el SP500?



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2022)

Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebote inminente, sobre los 3900-3800

La siguiente bajada será la que nos diga si ahí ha hecho suelo. Si rompe los 3800 vamos a los 3.100, y como última frontera contemplo los 2600:






Actualizo a 17 de mayo.

El primer rebote lo hemos clavado, justo sobre los 3850:





No creo que el rebote nos lleve muy lejos... la clave será ver si en el siguiente tramo a la baja respeta el anterior mínimo... en unas semanas vuelvo a actualizar

EDITO 2.- Actualizo la situación

Tras la anterior edición, y el pequeño rebote, el día 18 de mayo fue un día de sangre en los mercados, haciendo un velón rojo de epicas dimensiones. El día 20 de mayo parecía que todo se desmoronoba, se rompía la zona de soporto y nos íbamos más abajo... pero finalmente el mercado se dió la vuelta y se salvó la zona de 3850 que ya ha funcionado como doble suelo. Esto es la parte más positiva y lo que, dentro de la debilidad del mercado, da esperanza para un rebote de cierta importancia.





Volvemos a retestear mínimos, ¿iremos para abajo esta vez?:





Bueno, chavales, jornada histórica en los mercados. Lunes 13 de junio de 2022, lo contaremos a los nietos en el porche de nuestro chalet frente a la playa, o quizás a los mendigos con los que compartamos puente, hoguera, mantita y cartón de Don Simón. Quien sabe

Lo cierto es que el primer soporte de 3800 ha sido volatilizado . Cortado como mantequilla.

Salvo imponderables, nos vamos de cabeza a la siguiente estación, el entorno 3.500-3200. Muchos analistas de cierto prestigio, como Cárpatos dicen que ahí va a estar el suelo.... veremos

Si se rompe ese, ya iríamos a los entornos del Mr. Burry por los 2.000, pero no adelantemos acontecimientos, "disfrutemos" es este nuevo tramo de bajada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2022)

Estos momentos crean las oportunidades. Son oro si se tiene la cabeza fría.

El problema es que todo pinta que no estamos ante un flash-crash como el de marzo de 2020, sino ante un mercado bajista que tardará un tiempo en estabilizarse, nadie sabe cuanto. Lo cierto es que ya hay cosas baratas, pero la irracionalidad del mercado puede hacer que haya auténticas gangas.

La cuestión en cuando disparar la pólvora seca.

Promediar a la baja es peligroso porque no sabemos cuanto va a llegar a bajar, pero si se eligen empresas con beneficios sólidos y posibilidad de crecimiento antes o después volverán a valoraciones razonables.

Esperar el suelo del mercado también tiene sus riesgos pues puede darse la vuelta violentamente y quedarte a verlas venir.

¿ Como lo veis DCA o esperar a ver que pasa?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (12 May 2022)

Yo holdeo con furia porcina. De momento no necesito la pasta; cuando eso pase, venderé lo que esté más alto y quizá algo a pérdidas para equilibrar impuestos.

No sé, aún no ha llegado el momento. 

Mi moraleja es que si te tienes que preocupar por la bolsa, no deberías comprarla.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Yo holdeo con furia porcina. De momento no necesito la pasta; cuando eso pase, venderé lo que esté más alto y quizá algo a pérdidas para equilibrar impuestos.
> 
> No sé, aún no ha llegado el momento.
> 
> Mi moraleja es que si te tienes que preocupar por la bolsa, no deberías comprarla.



No estoy preguntando por cuando salirse, si no cuando entrar.

Lo que tengo en buenas empresas lo mantengo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No estoy preguntando por cuando salirse, si no cuando entrar.
> 
> Lo que tengo en buenas empresas lo mantengo.



Seamos constructivos, el market timing no suele salir bien.

DCA y olvídate de jugar a ser adivino.


----------



## meusac (12 May 2022)

en 3300


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

meusac dijo:


> en 3300



​ 
hostiazo de la bolsa cryptos hoy | stable coins | klaus schwab

* Purged nonA71 *@nona71_Purged astards

​


----------



## edmondrth (12 May 2022)

Es imposible saberlo.

Puede ser el 38.2 de toda la subida desde el crash del kobi que esta en 3810, puede ser la media movil de 200 sesiones en semanal….

No se puede jugar a ser adivino. 

Cuando cambie la estructura de máximos y mínimos decrecientes, entonces sabrás donde se hizo el suelo.


----------



## mensch_maschine (12 May 2022)

Creo que abrí un hilo por ahí que nadie leyó. 3800 y si la cosa sigue mal 3100-3200.
Pero me da igual porque no soy adivino y cuando intento serlo la cago. Así q seguimos aportando poco a poco y a esperar.


----------



## elpipa (12 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Seamos constructivos, el market timing no suele salir bien.
> 
> DCA y olvídate de jugar a ser adivino.



Después del pánico.
Cuando ya a nadie le interese la bolsa.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 May 2022)

elpipa dijo:


> Después del pánico.
> Cuando ya a nadie le interese la bolsa.



Cuando acaba el pánico? Sabes dónde va a estar el suelo?
Te habrás perdido caídas donde compras barato y subidas donde tienes beneficios.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebote inminente, sobre los 3900-3800
> 
> La siguiente bajada será la que nos diga si ahí ha hecho suelo. Si rompe los 3800 vamos a los 3.100, y como última frontera contemplo los 2600:
> 
> ...



3600. Todavía queda pánico que cundir.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estos momentos crean las oportunidades. Son oro si se tiene la cabeza fría.
> 
> El problema es que todo pinta que no estamos ante un flash-crash como el de marzo de 2020, sino ante un mercado bajista que tardará un tiempo en estabilizarse, nadie sabe cuanto. Lo cierto es que ya hay cosas baratas, pero la irracionalidad del mercado puede hacer que haya auténticas gangas.
> 
> ...



Dca pero si se tiene mucho cash es buen momento para entrar más.
En 4 meses nos enteraremos de que Buffett estaba comprando ahora Apple y otras.


----------



## julitro (12 May 2022)

Yo creo que a 3.600 llega muy probablemente. Si los tocará en junio o en agosto eso ya no lo sé. Y no descarto pequeño rally de ascenso de +250 puntos (como los anteriores) antes de seguir perforando hasta los 3.600.

Luego ya tenemos a la gente de más nivel, como tito Jeremy, que lo espera en 2.500 puntos:









Legendary investor Jeremy Grantham sees a 'superbubble' in markets and expects the S&P 500 to crash 43%. He recommends overseas stocks and cash as havens.


If investors are still keen on holding US stocks, it's safest to own high-quality ones that "always do better in a serious shake-up," Grantham said.




ca.style.yahoo.com






y por cierto, tito Jeremy llevaba avisando de la burbuja desde el año pasado.


----------



## elpipa (12 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando acaba el pánico? Sabes dónde va a estar el suelo?
> Te habrás perdido caídas donde compras barato y subidas donde tienes beneficios.



Eso se siente en el aire y en las yemas de los dedos.
Si todo el mundo lo supiera no habría nadie apretando tornillos ni echando asfalto en las carreteras.


----------



## Traqueto (12 May 2022)

Básicamente está cayendo porque debido a la subida de tipos, se está demandando que las empresas den más beneficios para compensar la inflación (o lo que es lo mismo, mantener o aumentar los beneficios en términos reales). Por eso como mínimo el PER del SP500 caerá hasta un nivel entre el 5-15 (ahora estamos en 19-20) en función de cuanto tiempo dure la inflación (si el indice se comporta como en los 1970s o en adelante). S&P 500 PE Ratio para ver como va el PER. El Shiller PE ratio también puede ser interesante


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 May 2022)

elpipa dijo:


> Eso se siente en el aire y en las yemas de los dedos.
> Si todo el mundo lo supiera no habría nadie apretando tornillos ni echando asfalto en las carreteras.



Claro claro...


----------



## elpipa (12 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Claro claro...



Las yemas de mis dedos me dicen que queda muuuucha caída.
Y la subida de las materias primas, la subida de tipos, la bajada de los bonos y la retirada de la masa monetaria me dicen lo mismo.
Pero sólo son sensaciones. Cada uno tiene las suyas. 
Yo me he puesto corto en bolsa y en bonos europeos hace un par de meses. Ya se verá.


----------



## Militarícese (12 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Seamos constructivos, el market timing no suele salir bien.
> 
> DCA y olvídate de jugar a ser adivino.



Yo siempre le echo 20


----------



## urano (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebote inminente, sobre los 3900-3800
> 
> La siguiente bajada será la que nos diga si ahí ha hecho suelo. Si rompe los 3800 vamos a los 3.100, y como última frontera contemplo los 2600:
> 
> ...



Hasta que se deje de rumorear que la FED sube los tipos....subida de tipos es bajada de bolsa siempre...yo tengo preparados unos 300 mil euros...hasta ese momento dca en pequeñas cantidades.

Cuando terminan esos rumores? Hasta que la inflación baje.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2022)

Os pongo el video de Cárpatos de cierre de hoy, donde precisamente se hace la misma pregunta:

a) Escenario A, hacemos suelo, consolidamos y hemos tenido una bajada "maja", pero sigue la tendencia alcista.
b) Escenario B, entramos en un escenario tipo 2.008 de sucesivas bajadas y mercado bajista de año o año y medio.

Según él nada está claro y todo puede suceder.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Hasta que se deje de rumorear que la FED sube los tipos....subida de tipos es bajada de bolsa siempre...yo tengo preparados unos 300 mil euros...hasta ese momento dca en pequeñas cantidades.
> 
> Cuando terminan esos rumores? Hasta que la inflación baje.




Parece una estrategia razonable...


----------



## urano (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Parece una estrategia razonable...



Si, yo creo que todo el mundo debería seguir esta estrategia con dos dedos de frente....dca bajo mínimos...esos 300mil tenía previsto terminar de invertirlo en dos años...pero he pegado un frenazo ..


----------



## mensch_maschine (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo el video de Cárpatos de cierre de hoy, donde precisamente se hace la misma pregunta:
> 
> a) Escenario A, hacemos suelo, consolidamos y hemos tenido una bajada "maja", pero sigue la tendencia alcista.
> b) Escenario B, entramos en un escenario tipo 2.008 de sucesivas bajadas y mercado bajista de año o año y medio.
> ...



Vamos, que unos pican e outros non. Manda cojones


----------



## Prince Charles (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estos momentos crean las oportunidades. Son oro si se tiene la cabeza fría.
> 
> El problema es que todo pinta que no estamos ante un flash-crash como el de marzo de 2020, sino ante un mercado bajista que tardará un tiempo en estabilizarse, nadie sabe cuanto. Lo cierto es que ya hay cosas baratas, pero la irracionalidad del mercado puede hacer que haya auténticas gangas.
> 
> ...



DCA a tope.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (12 May 2022)

Yo el problema que le veo a todo esto es que va para largo, ahora mismo o entramos en recesión fuerte de mas de un año o la bolsa no se purga ni de coña, da igual si baja a 3700, o a 3000, ,eso la actual bolsa te lo recupera en un mes, y se vuelve a poner en valoraciones altas en un plis plas, si es solo por miedo no va a funcionar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

[ULTIMA HORA] Rusia suspende envio de gas a Europa


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.eldiario.es/economia/rusia-suspende-envio-gas-europa-traves-polonia-avance-finlandia-otan_1_8988848.amp.html




www.burbuja.info







Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y además de eso, ayer la puta Ucrania cortó 1/3 del gas ruso para presionar a Europa para que le regalemos sin rechistar todo lo que nos exige.














Ya sabéis por qué y para qué van a subir los tipos de interés escalonadamente, ¿Verdad?

 

















Truth Social TO7391


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

*COINBASE MOMENTO FAIL Y RECOPILACION DEL HOSTIAZO DE CRYPTOS *




*a mi me conecta el tal Coinbase ese*

8CueBall

*CRYPTO CRASH - WATCH YOUR WALLET*
*STOCK MARKET NEXT (?)*

Forwarded from 8CueBall  (Lisa B 4 Baadasssss)







_'The crypto sell-off has been driven by the daunting macro backdrop of rising inflation and interest rates that has sent shockwaves through the tech sector, dragging cryptos down with it, confirming that Bitcoin and others serve little purpose as a hedge against inflation,' said Victoria Scholar, head of investments at Interactive Investors._
​

•* Ethereum has plunged 20 per cent in 24 hours as part of the latest crypto crash
• Bitcoin has also plunged 11.24 per cent as investors suffer heavy losses
• Luna, another large cryptocurrency, lost almost all of its value overnight 
• Despite the downturn, traditional tech stocks are faring even worse
• Amazon has lost 30 per cent of its value in just one month of trading*

*The coin, also called Terra, lost 98 per cent of its value overnight. 

Coinbase warns its 98million customers they may lose ALL their crypto if company goes bankrupt after shares plunged 27% *

Crypto bubble bursts as Bitcoin, Ethereum and Luna prices plunge

8CueBall

3.8K viewsNate Burruano, 15:12
Crypto bubble bursts as Bitcoin, Ethereum and Luna prices plunge​


----------



## urano (12 May 2022)

Ya ha bajado de 3900


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

CALCULA


----------



## Fischer (12 May 2022)

3838,primero.
Luego,presumiblemente al 3733 y rebote hasta el 4105.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> *Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebote inminente*, sobre los 3900-3800
> 
> La siguiente bajada será la que nos diga si ahí ha hecho suelo. Si rompe los 3800 vamos a los 3.100, y como última frontera contemplo los 2600:
> 
> ...



Ya mismo


----------



## Josant2022 (13 May 2022)

No es tiempo de calentones ni de decisiones rápidas. Calma. Estamos ante una posible guerra mundial. Habrá tiempo de entrar ( si sobrevivimos jajajajajajajaja)


----------



## Galvani (13 May 2022)

¿Alguien ha pensado que no pueden dejar caerlo mucho aunque acabe recuperándose en años? Cada vez es más necesario mantener el tinglado de la deuda porque no hay otra salida.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 May 2022)

Cava es partidario de que el suelo - a corto plazo- está cerca:



Aunque este hombre siempre peca de optimistas los argumentos me parecen sólidos


----------



## Fischer (13 May 2022)

Fischer dijo:


> 3838,primero.
> Luego,presumiblemente al 3733 y rebote hasta el 4105.



Ha pasado del 3838.Va directo al 4105-4107.
Cambiando patrones,para no variar...


----------



## Wang (13 May 2022)

Precios pre-pandemicos como minimo. No tiene sentido el rally absurdo que se ha dado.


----------



## cifuentes (13 May 2022)

¿La variable Putin no la contempla nadie? Yo creo que lo de Ucrania es algo más que ruido de fondo. Cuando se termine la guerra vendrán subidas, más en Europa que en USA, pero vendrán subidas. Lo malo es que tiene más pinta de durar 5 años que 5 meses.


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2022)

Bueno pues el viernes tuvimos el rebote, y de bastante calado.

Yo creo que la clave es, cuando se inicie un nuevo tramo a la baja, ver si hace un mínimo más bajo o más alto que el actual...todo sigue en el aire de momento

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Ñocla_ (14 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno pues el viernes tuvimos el rebote, y de bastante calado.
> 
> Yo creo que la clave es, cuando se inicie un nuevo tramo a la baja, ver si hace un mínimo más bajo o más alto que el actual...todo sigue en el aire de momento
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Si, pero en los próximos meses creo que no va a haber un tramo a la baja sino varios, tendremos muuuchas oportunidades de comprobar que suelo hay.


----------



## jaimegvr (14 May 2022)

Hará suelo cuando todos los limpiabotas hayan malvendido sus acciones a los Rockeffeller Buffet Blackrock etc......... Siempre es la misma historia.


----------



## julitro (14 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno pues el viernes tuvimos el rebote, y de bastante calado.
> 
> Yo creo que la clave es, cuando se inicie un nuevo tramo a la baja, ver si hace un mínimo más bajo o más alto que el actual...todo sigue en el aire de momento
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



El viernes tuvo el rebote TÍPICO de tocar en la parte inferior del canal. Muy similar a los rebotes anteriores. Se recuperará 100 o 200 puntos, pero volverá con su cita en 3.600 mínimo.


----------



## jaimegvr (14 May 2022)

Minimos del crash punto com: SP 500 : 850. Maximo Burbuja punto Com SP 500: 1500.
Minimos del crash 2008 : SP500 : 750. Maximo burbuja 2008 SP 500 : 1550.

Las caidas son del 50% hasta hacer suelo. Si el maximo de esta burbuja han sido los 4800, el suelo podria estar en los 2500 - 2400 puntos.


----------



## Kflaas (14 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Minimos del crash punto com: SP 500 : 850. Maximo Burbuja punto Com SP 500: 1500.
> Minimos del crash 2008 : SP500 : 750. Maximo burbuja 2008 SP 500 : 1550.
> 
> Las caidas son del 50% hasta hacer suelo. Si el maximo de esta burbuja han sido los 4800, el suelo podria estar en los 2500 - 2400 puntos.



Esos 2500-2400, sería aproximadamente el mínimo que hizo el sp500 en marzo 2020 en la "crisis del covid" (creo, que llegó sobre los 2300)


----------



## jaimegvr (14 May 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Esos 2500-2400, sería aproximadamente el mínimo que hizo el sp500 en marzo 2020 en la "crisis del covid" (creo, que llegó sobre los 2300)



EXACTO, cuando esté en los 2500 será la señal de que todo el dinero metido por los limpiabotas se ha esfumado, entonces volveran a entrar en la Bolsa los Rockeffeller y demas socios y el mercado volverá a estabilizarse hasta la siguiente burbuja FED.


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Esos 2500-2400, sería aproximadamente el mínimo que hizo el sp500 en marzo 2020 en la "crisis del covid" (creo, que llegó sobre los 2300)



Es curioso porque en 2020 todo el mundo se lanzó a comprar (y les fue bien) porque tenían reciente la experiencia de 2008; de no haber comprado se hubieran perdido pingues beneficios.. pero ahora bien, os parece que el mundo ha vuelto a niveles de 2019 tal como la borsa parece afirmar?

Algunos no paran de aprovechar oportunidades convencidos de que la bolsa a largo siempre sube pero a otros nos parece que vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos y que de ahora en adelante solo se perderá dinero en bolsa.. no veo improbable algo como el ibex a nivel mundial.. unos diez años o más de lateral bajista, hasta donde alcanza la vista


----------



## Meetic (14 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebote inminente, sobre los 3900-3800
> 
> La siguiente bajada será la que nos diga si ahí ha hecho suelo. Si rompe los 3800 vamos a los 3.100, y como última frontera contemplo los 2600:
> 
> ...



M.Burry predijo todo lo que está pasando y dijo 1.800-2000. Se viene el guano de los guanos.


----------



## tomac (14 May 2022)

Yo hasta que no venga la FED al rescate paso de tirar dinero ahí. Hasta que no enciendan la impresora de nuevo no vale la pena.


----------



## ferro a fondo (15 May 2022)

Pues en este hilo
Última carta de Crédito Suisse a los inversores institucionales
del conforero @atman que ha tenido a bien amablemente compartir dicho documento.

Se hace mención al nivel de los 2500 precisamente, como también han indicado algunos foreros en este hilo.

Aquí mismo:


----------



## jaimegvr (15 May 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Yo hasta que no venga la FED al rescate paso de tirar dinero ahí. Hasta que no enciendan la impresora de nuevo no vale la pena.



Hay empresas ESTABLES que no estan bajando y dando dividendos golosos, como las Tabaqueras, oleoductos,etc...
Solo hay que buscar, nunca indexar en un mercado bajista.


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Minimos del crash punto com: SP 500 : 850. Maximo Burbuja punto Com SP 500: 1500.
> Minimos del crash 2008 : SP500 : 750. Maximo burbuja 2008 SP 500 : 1550.
> 
> Las caidas son del 50% hasta hacer suelo. Si el maximo de esta burbuja han sido los 4800, el suelo podria estar en los 2500 - 2400 puntos.



En qué fechas esos 2500?


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

Cuáles son eso cinco indicadores? Podría compartirlos?


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es curioso porque en 2020 todo el mundo se lanzó a comprar (y les fue bien) porque tenían reciente la experiencia de 2008; de no haber comprado se hubieran perdido pingues beneficios.. pero ahora bien, os parece que el mundo ha vuelto a niveles de 2019 tal como la borsa parece afirmar?
> 
> Algunos no paran de aprovechar oportunidades convencidos de que la bolsa a largo siempre sube pero a otros nos parece que vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos y que de ahora en adelante solo se perderá dinero en bolsa.. no veo improbable algo como el ibex a nivel mundial.. unos diez años o más de lateral bajista, hasta donde alcanza la vista



El 2000-2013 fue plano....se imagina hasta el 2035?


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 May 2022)

se va a quedar lateral todo año....

a lo mejor en un año lo bajan a máximos de 2019


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es curioso porque en 2020 todo el mundo se lanzó a comprar (y les fue bien) porque tenían reciente la experiencia de 2008; de no haber comprado se hubieran perdido pingues beneficios.. pero ahora bien, os parece que el mundo ha vuelto a niveles de 2019 tal como la borsa parece afirmar?
> 
> Algunos no paran de aprovechar oportunidades convencidos de que la bolsa a largo siempre sube pero a otros nos parece que vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos y que de ahora en adelante solo se perderá dinero en bolsa.. no veo improbable algo como el ibex a nivel mundial.. unos diez años o más de lateral bajista, hasta donde alcanza la vista



parece que vienen un par de años que nadie gana en bolsa...unos por no vender palmando y otros porque aunque ganen puede seguir subiendo.

resultado aburrimiento.


----------



## Mission (15 May 2022)

Ahora mismo en el panorama pintan bastos, aunque como estos trileros nunca se sabe por donde van, podrían subirla artificialmente y aquí no pasa nada.

Yo ahora mismo voy día a día con mucha cautela y me da lo mismo largos que cortos, pero lo que sí tengo claro es que los indicadores no valen, price action y saber soportes y resistencias es lo que mejor funciona, pero no es fácil dar con ellos.


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

Mission dijo:


> .... aunque como estos trileros nunca se sabe por donde van, podrían subirla artificialmente y aquí no pasa nada.



Con la inflación en máximos ...usted escribe antes de pensar?


----------



## jaimegvr (15 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> En qué fechas esos 2500?



yo no veo ese suelo hasta entrado 2023, cuando la FED pare de subir tipos de interes, cuando esten al 3% o 4%.


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> yo no veo ese suelo hasta entrado 2023, cuando la FED pare de subir tipos de interes, cuando esten al 3% o 4%.



Ok, su pronóstico es en 1 año más o menos, veremos ..no borre el post


----------



## Mission (15 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Con la inflación en máximos ...usted escribe antes de pensar?



Vamos ver, el que no piensa parece que es usted, si fuera tan fácil todos seríamos ricos ¿No cree?


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Vamos ver, el que no piensa parece que es usted, si fuera tan fácil todos seríamos ricos ¿No cree?



Repito, parece que es un poco corto, con la infacion existente cómo van a continuar igual?


----------



## Mission (15 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> Repito, parece que es un poco corto, con la infacion existente cómo van a continuar igual?



Al ignore por tontolaba y troll, idiota.


----------



## Ciclosano (15 May 2022)

Burry apuestas a per 9 para el sp500... 1800 puntos jaja. Yo todavía no me he movido y espero al guano infernal que anuncia Pablo Gil.

Estoy hasta planteando invertir en bonos, lo malo ahora el cambio euro dólar. Tengo unos dólares por ahí que no se si meterlo a bonos. Precisamente Pablo Gil invirtió en bonos en 2018 cuando hicieron el amago de enfriar la economía y le salió brutal la operación. Según él se van a pasar de frenada y tendrán que volver a estimular la economía el mismo 2023 repitiéndose la jugada.


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

Yo acabo de cancelar mi DCA mensual después de leer el informe de crédito suisse


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 May 2022)

Me la voy a imprimir para leerla tranquila... pero tanto pesimismo me escama.

Yo creo que seguiré metiendo pequeñas cantidades en buenas empresas a precios razonables, pues nadie sabe que va a pasar. Tengo una reserva por si hay el ragnarok bursatil que todo el mundo está esperando...en semanas, quedará claro si entramos en un mercado bajista de largo recorrido, o no.


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me la voy a imprimir para leerla tranquila... pero tanto pesimismo me escama.
> 
> Yo creo que seguiré metiendo pequeñas cantidades en buenas empresas a precios razonables, pues nadie sabe que va a pasar. Tengo una reserva por si hay el ragnarok bursatil que todo el mundo está esperando...en semanas, quedará claro si entramos en un mercado bajista de largo recorrido, o no.



No es pesimismo don los clics económicos del keynesianismo....por darle a la impresora la infacion se ha disparado y la oferta no da a basto por los cuellos de botella de la pandemia y la guerra de Ucrania.

La única opción es extrangular la demanda con la consiguiente posible recesión.


----------



## Emosido (16 May 2022)

Mi idea es empezar a comprar si se pone entre 3800 y 3500


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me la voy a imprimir para leerla tranquila... pero tanto pesimismo me escama.
> 
> Yo creo que seguiré metiendo pequeñas cantidades en buenas empresas a precios razonables, pues nadie sabe que va a pasar. Tengo una reserva por si hay el ragnarok bursatil que todo el mundo está esperando...en semanas, quedará claro si entramos en un mercado bajista de largo recorrido, o no.



Recuerdo en los 90s las buenas empresas eran Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, Terra, Enron, WorldCom...

Lo que aprendí de todo aquello, es que no hay buenas empresas a futuro, solo a pasado y a presente.

Suerte.


----------



## urano (16 May 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Recuerdo en los 90s las buenas empresas eran Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, Terra, Enron, WorldCom...
> 
> Lo que aprendí de todo aquello, es que no hay buenas empresas a futuro, solo a pasado y a presente.
> 
> Suerte.



Por eso se tiene que indexar...


----------



## urano (16 May 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> Mi idea es empezar a comprar si se pone entre 3800 y 3500



Espere por debajo de 3000


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2022)

Morgan Stanley habla de un suelo de 3400, que vendría a corresponder con un PER 14x o 15x (actualmente estamos en PER 17x):





__





"The Price Is Wrong": Morgan Stanley Says Bear Market Won't Be Over Until One Of Two Things Happens | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Me parece más realista que los 1800 de Michel Burry.

En todo caso tened en cuenta que los índices están muy distorsionados por los grandes valores, y que si los quitamos, la mayoría de valores están ya por debajo del Per 17x de la media, y la bajada en estas acciones ha sido mayor.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2022)

"You have to be very patient. You have to wait until something comes along, which at the price you are paying is easy. That's contray to human nature to do nothing, waiting. Imagine just sitting for five years doing nothing?" --- Charlie Munger


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2022)

Si vamos a 1800 porque Michel Burry está comprando Google y Facebook?


----------



## desev (16 May 2022)

Cartera de Burry (LINK)

En esa web me salen más posiciones. La primera es un 17% en puts de Apple -¿¡Apuesta contra Warren!?-


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2022)

desev dijo:


> Cartera de Burry (LINK)
> 
> En esa web me salen más posiciones. La primera es un 17% en puts de Apple -¿¡Apuesta contra Warren!?-



Interesante cartera. Coincido con él en Meta y Google, y también en BMY compradas estas hace tiempo a buen precio (pero poquitas mecachis).

Echare un vistazo al resto


PD.- Las Put de Apple son la leche. Por PER aun está a 24x, por lo que es posible que a corto acierte Burry, aunque quizás a largo se vuelva a recuperar y también acierte Warren.

Desde luego si bajan a un Per de 20x, sería una acción apetecible


----------



## Meetic (17 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Interesante cartera. Coincido con él en Meta y Google, y también en BMY compradas estas hace tiempo a buen precio (pero poquitas mecachis).
> 
> Echare un vistazo al resto
> 
> ...



Apple se va directo a los 80$. Me parece que mucha gente no se ha percatado del debacle que está por venir.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (17 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es curioso porque en 2020 todo el mundo se lanzó a comprar (y les fue bien) porque tenían reciente la experiencia de 2008; de no haber comprado se hubieran perdido pingues beneficios.. pero ahora bien, os parece que el mundo ha vuelto a niveles de 2019 tal como la borsa parece afirmar?
> 
> Algunos no paran de aprovechar oportunidades convencidos de que la bolsa a largo siempre sube pero a otros nos parece que vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos y que de ahora en adelante solo se perderá dinero en bolsa.. no veo improbable algo como el ibex a nivel mundial.. unos diez años o más de lateral bajista, hasta donde alcanza la vista



Es un coste de oportunidad, yo me arriésgate con DCA en mi caso, si tú te quedas en cash te puede ir mejor o peor quien sabe


----------



## max power (17 May 2022)

En mi opinión hay que ir comprando lenta, perezosa y diversificadamente. Solo empresas asentadas y con poca deuda. Puedes tener alguna apuesta a lo banzai, pero 1 o 2. No mas.


----------



## fennando (17 May 2022)

¿Sabéis de alguna web en condiciones para ver la cotización histórica del SP500?


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (17 May 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Apple se va directo a los 80$. Me parece que mucha gente no se ha percatado del debacle que está por venir.



Depende, si consiguen nacionalizar toda la produccion, bastara un "america first" para que se dispare.
Si antes de que esto ocurra los chinos dicen que "adios enemigo que ademas es enemigo de mi amigo", se van a tomar por culo.

Por ahora tiene mas pinta lo segundo que lo primero.


----------



## Tio Pepe (17 May 2022)

fennando dijo:


> ¿Sabéis de alguna web en condiciones para ver la cotización histórica del SP500?



Mira en Yahoo Finance: Gráficos, datos y noticias de S&P 500 (^GSPC) - Yahoo Finanzas

Cuando los grandes fondos declaran sus compras corresponden al trimestre pasado. Es decir lo que posteais son compras/ventas realizadas en el Q1 de 2022, además podrían haber vuelto a vender entre el 01/04 y hoy (17/05) y aún no nos habríamos enterado.

Por otro lado, no he mirado exactamente las cantidadas, pero al final Burry está haciendo un spread entre FB + Google contra Apple. Por lo que espera que Apple caiga y considera que caerá menos FB y Google. Pero como digo, conocemos datos desfasados por lo que hacen los grandes fondos tienen que servir para tomar ideas y no para basar operativas en ellos.

Edito: porque me ha dado por mirar, que cantidad a invertido en Meta y Google y en los puts de Apple (he visto que está puesto de antes, pero lo dejo por la fuente original):






__





SEC FORM 13-F Information Table






www.sec.gov


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2022)

max power dijo:


> En mi opinión hay que ir comprando lenta, perezosa y diversificadamente. Solo empresas asentadas y con poca deuda. Puedes tener alguna apuesta a lo banzai, pero 1 o 2. No mas.




Bastante de acuerdo


----------



## julitro (17 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si vamos a 1800 porque Michel Burry está comprando Google y Facebook?



Pues porque algo tiene que explicar a sus accionistas y hace un poco el paripé con algunos valores. También puede ser por tema de dividendos... una vez que la acción cae a un precio más asequible la compra para obtener una rentabilidad "segura", así no tiene toda la cartera en variable. De todas formas, la mayor inversión que ha hecho ahora (según lo que manda desev en el siguiente mensaje) es una PUT sobre Apple (es decir, bajismo total) .
Si Burry tuviera los huevos q tenía en 2007 haría lo que hizo entonces y se pondría corto contra el SP500 , pero en su día casi le cuesta el puesto. Al final la apuesta le salió, pero mucho más tarde de lo que planeaba.


----------



## ricargr (17 May 2022)

Por debajo de 3000 compraré una buena cantidad


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 May 2022)

Estamos esperando la mayor caída en bolsa desde el 29 y todos los grandes inversores comprando tecnológicas como si no hubiera mañana... no se Rick, no cuadra. Miraos este hilo de Twitter:


----------



## cifuentes (18 May 2022)

De momento acabamos de perder el 4000


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si vamos a 1800 porque Michel Burry está comprando Google y Facebook?



Al igual que buffet está ya gastando su pólvora. A estos tiburones les gusta meter miedo para que los parguelas vendan todo y así quedárselo ellos.


----------



## Meetic (18 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si vamos a 1800 porque Michel Burry está comprando Google y Facebook?



Tras esas compras está en un 85% de liquidez, solo ha metido un poquito de dinero a Google para cuando caiga todo de verdad promediar. Yo estoy convencido que vamos a un Nasdaq de 5000-7000 e igualmente tengo una pequeña parte invertida.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Tras esas compras está en un 85% de liquidez, solo ha metido un poquito de dinero a Google para cuando caiga todo de verdad promediar. Yo estoy convencido que vamos a un Nasdaq de 5000-7000 e igualmente tengo una pequeña parte invertida.




Tras darlo unas vueltas y dado que tengo algo de liquidez, creo que seguiré la siguiente táctica:

Haré DCA con pequeñas cantidades aprovechando estas bajadas, pero dejaré lo gordo para la supuesta debacle

¿Porque no dejo todo para la debacle y me ahorro el DCA? Porque no tengo tan claro que eso, que es lo que actualmente espera todo el mundo, ocurra. Ciertamente parece imposible que ahora se de la vuelta, pero nunca se sabe y tanta unanimidad en la debacle me escama bastante


----------



## r@in (19 May 2022)

No hay prisa, mientras con la volatilidad van desplumando a los pardillos que pillan por delante.


----------



## Ciclosano (19 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tras darlo unas vueltas y dado que tengo algo de liquidez, creo que seguiré la siguiente táctica:
> 
> Haré DCA con pequeñas cantidades aprovechando estas bajadas, pero dejaré lo gordo para la supuesta debacle
> 
> ¿Porque no dejo todo para la debacle y me ahorro el DCA? Porque no tengo tan claro que eso, que es lo que actualmente espera todo el mundo, ocurra. Ciertamente parece imposible que ahora se de la vuelta, pero nunca se sabe y tanta unanimidad en la debacle me escama bastante



¿Todo el mundo? De por aquí poca peña lo espera. Y si pones gente que habla de ello los crucifican y los ningunean. Realmente nadie lo sabe, pero por datos macro pinta horrible y no para, ahor ya se empieza a descontar la recesión y era algo impensable hace 1 mes y medio. A saber donde acabará.

Los buffets y esta peña tiene tanta pasta que a medida que va cayendo van comprando, pero de igual manera a medida que va subiendo van vendiendo. Es como automatizado y para mi no sirve mucho de guía.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2022)

le queda un -12% de caida...llevamos un -18%...caida planeada del 30% IMHO


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2022)

Todo sigue en el aire. Zona 1850 como suelo "temporal".

Primer post actualizado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Tras esas compras está en un 85% de liquidez, solo ha metido un poquito de dinero a Google para cuando caiga todo de verdad promediar. Yo estoy convencido que vamos a un Nasdaq de 5000-7000 e igualmente tengo una pequeña parte invertida.




Segun esta página el portafolio de Burry ahora estaría en 165M. Creo que se le valoraban los activos en 600M por lo que viene a ser un 30%. No es mucho, pero es el valor más alto desde 2018:



DATAROMA Portfolio History


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 May 2022)

Que, ya habéis averiguado el suelo o seguís pensando?


----------



## Fischer (27 May 2022)

Fischer dijo:


> Ha pasado del 3838.Va directo al 4105-4107.
> Cambiando patrones,para no variar...



Pues dos semanas después,los patrones eran correctos, primero al 3838 +-y luego al 4105+-.
Eso,sí,con dos engaños por medio en la trayectoria.
Sobre el papel es calculable,lo incontrolable es la mentira entre medias,que como vayas con mucho,te joden pero bien.


----------



## Lovecraf (27 May 2022)

El SP parece que ha roto el canal de tendencia bajista. 4.121 +1,56%
Se va a 4.300?


----------



## Jamie Dimon (27 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tras darlo unas vueltas y dado que tengo algo de liquidez, creo que seguiré la siguiente táctica:
> 
> Haré DCA con pequeñas cantidades aprovechando estas bajadas, pero dejaré lo gordo para la supuesta debacle
> 
> ¿Porque no dejo todo para la debacle y me ahorro el DCA? Porque no tengo tan claro que eso, que es lo que actualmente espera todo el mundo, ocurra. Ciertamente parece imposible que ahora se de la vuelta, pero nunca se sabe y tanta unanimidad en la debacle me escama bastante



Donde hace DCA?

Yo no veo clara ninguna accion, imagino que añadire al MSCI, aunque no se si añadir QQQ en mi cartera, para que no sea tan aburrido.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Donde hace DCA?
> 
> Yo no veo clara ninguna accion, imagino que añadire al MSCI, aunque no se si añadir QQQ en mi cartera, para que no sea tan aburrido.




Voy picoteando acciones ( Inditex, DG , Bats...) y he abierto una posición en el Fondo True Value


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Donde hace DCA?
> 
> Yo no veo clara ninguna accion, imagino que añadire al MSCI, aunque no se si añadir QQQ en mi cartera, para que no sea tan aburrido.




MSCI parece que tiene una calidad tremenda, pero aun la veo a Per elevado


----------



## azazel_iii (28 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No estoy preguntando por cuando salirse, si no cuando entrar.
> 
> Lo que tengo en buenas empresas lo mantengo.



Yo he entrado este año en BASF, Intel, Inditex. En Bayer y en un ETF de gas entré el año pasado, ambos están a tope.

Voy a ir entrando cada 6 meses en empresas con poca deuda, ya irán saliendo gangas. Al final acertar con suelos es imposible, la idea es no entrar en máximos y construir cartera de largo plazo.


----------



## stuka (28 May 2022)

No hace falta leer todo el hilo, porque ya me lo imagino. El resumen es que los juden han cagado billetes por el culo sin ningún respaldo.

El asunto es si viene la debacle AHORA o un poco más adelante. Recordad que “la bolsa siempre sube”…pero puede tardar muchos años en actualizarse tras una debacle.

El tema es que SÓLO los amos saben cuándo ocurrirá el tsunami. Como ha ocurrido con los sellos, criptos, acciones y cromos de todo tipo.

Sólo los amos lo saben, porque son ellos los que lo provocan.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 May 2022)

Nos vamos para arriba


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 May 2022)

El precio de mover un contenedor cae un 22% desde máximos de 2021


A finales del año pasado, una vez el Covid dejó de ser el primer problema para la economía y los mercados, la principal preocupación a nivel global pasaron a ser los cuellos de botella y los problemas de suministro que algunos países estaban teniendo para obtener bienes procedentes de otras...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## K... (30 May 2022)

Si supiera lo que va a hacer el sp no estaría foreando en burbuja.info, pero creo que volveremos a ver los mínimos de este año y más abajo aún. Un 38 % desde máximos mínimo. 

Lo que no me creo es que esto vuelva a subir sin hacer un suelo claro. La V del covid no tiene sentido en este entorno. 

Ya sabemos donde a rebotado, ahora toca que se confirme ese suelo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 May 2022)

Sinceramente, creo que puede hacer cualquier cosa:

Lo que la mayoría están previendo es la típica bull trap, subida hasta los 4.300, pillar a las gacelillas, y brusco bajón hasta un nuevo mínimo (3500-3300).

Pero bastaría un par de noticias semibuenas ( moderación de la inflación, fin de la guerra...), para dar a todo la vuelta.

Lo mejore es seguir poquito a poquito, sin prisa: Buenos sectores, buenas empresas, buen precio


----------



## Emosido (30 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que puede hacer cualquier cosa:
> 
> Lo que la mayoría están previendo es la típica bull trap, subida hasta los 4.300, pillar a las gacelillas, y brusco bajón hasta un nuevo mínimo (3500-3300).
> 
> ...



La moderación en la inflación ya la puedes descartar.


----------



## orbeo (30 May 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> La moderación en la inflación ya la puedes descartar.



Basta con que se modere el incremento porcentual.


----------



## khalil (30 May 2022)

Sin tener ni puta idea y siendo mi unica fuente un articulo de un mega inversor americano de estos tipo Warren Buffet del que ahora no recuerdo el nombre. El tio decía que esperaba que el estaba en liquidez y que le gustaría empezar a entrar cuando tocasen los 3500

Dicho esto me vuelvo para la barra que se me ha acabado la caña


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2022)

Actualizo, la inflación nos ha mandado otra vez al suelo de 3800, que ya ha testeado un par de veces... como rompa nos vamos a 3500-3400, ahí podría haber buenas oportunidades.

Creo que en breve el mercado se irá "acostumbrando" a la inflación, y dentro de poco todo lo que sea inflación por debajo del 8% se considerará una excelente noticia.

Estamos atentos a la rotura del soporte


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2022)

El volumen de la bajada tampoco está siendo excesivo... apostaría por rebotillo la próxima semana. Pero puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (10 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que diga burry. Y burry dice que nos vamos a la mierda


----------



## mensch_maschine (10 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Yo lo que diga burry. Y burry dice que nos vamos a la mierda



Burryquito como tu, tururu, que no sabes ni la u, tururu


----------



## Lovecraf (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Actualizo, la inflación nos ha mandado otra vez al suelo de 3800, que ya ha testeado un par de veces... como rompa nos vamos a 3500-3400, ahí podría haber buenas oportunidades.
> 
> Creo que en breve el mercado se irá "acostumbrando" a la inflación, y dentro de poco todo lo que sea inflación por debajo del 8% se considerará una excelente noticia.
> 
> Estamos atentos a la rotura del soporte



El tema quizás ya no es tanto hasta donde vaya a caer sino el estancamiento de las bolsas en el guano. Pablo Gil teme que estemos una década como en los 70 de bolsas laterales


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Jun 2022)

Hoy abrió la bolsa rusa ?
porque es la unica en verde de todos los mercados mundiales. y ademas un buen verde...
cada vez que nosotros subimos y bajamos, ellos solo van en una dirección. para arriba


----------



## Basster (11 Jun 2022)

SP 3700
Eurostoxx 3200
Nasdaq 9800

Y otra ronda para todos jefe!


----------



## Meetic (11 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> SP 3700
> Eurostoxx 3200
> Nasdaq 9800
> 
> Y otra ronda para todos jefe!



Sí lo divides entre 2 seguro que te aproximas.


----------



## LordKeynes (11 Jun 2022)

2200-2600
mercado bajista para rato
que le metan dinero los Buy&pray, a palmar pasta como cabrones, yo 100% liquidez.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2022)

La Fed ya dejó caer que querían revertir el 'daño' del dinero gratis del fondo xovid..los cheques de $1600/mes que mandaban a casa y acababan en cryptos o en penny stocks.

Yo creo que al.SP500 le queda otro -15% de caída...estamos en -16% YTD...y probablemente busquen sobre el papel bajar los precios un -30% pero cuanto más tardan más van a subir con lo que igual acaba siendo un -40%...y entonces quedaría un 25% todavía de caída.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2022)

LordKeynes dijo:


> 2200-2600
> mercado bajista para rato
> que le metan dinero los Buy&pray, a palmar pasta como cabrones, yo 100% liquidez.



pienso lo.mismo.
estamos en un cambio de paradigma imposible de modular con tipos de interés, QEs etc.

Es politica monetaria 4.0...wait and see.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jun 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> El tema quizás ya no es tanto hasta donde vaya a caer sino el estancamiento de las bolsas en el guano. Pablo Gil teme que estemos una década como en los 70 de bolsas laterales



Carpatos lo comentaba hoy tambien en el video del sábado. Parece que épocas de alta inflación, la bolsa lateraliza

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## v4vendetta (12 Jun 2022)

Con lo sencillo que es esperar a que rompa la media de 20, si está arriba,se entra, si está abajo, liquidez...


----------



## edmondrth (12 Jun 2022)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Con lo sencillo que es esperar a que rompa la media de 20, si está arriba,se entra, si está abajo, liquidez...



La media de 10 en gráfico mensual


----------



## khalil (12 Jun 2022)

LordKeynes dijo:


> 2200-2600
> mercado bajista para rato
> que le metan dinero los Buy&pray, a palmar pasta como cabrones, yo 100% liquidez.



Joder creo que veis demasiados youtubers de los que ponen en la imagen del video frases como SP500 - 50% para conseguir mas clicks. Luego os lo creeis y poneis estas cosas y lo que pasa es que la gente se pierde oportunidades buenisimas

Si lees gente seria te dicen que el SP500 se puede ir a 3500, 3400 a lo sumo, lo cual sería una oportunidad buenisima. Pero el que espere verlo en 2.200 lo que le pasará es que lo volverá a ver en 4000 despues de haber tocado fondo y seguirá en liquidez esperando los 2.200 que ha leido en el foro


----------



## Meetic (12 Jun 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Joder creo que veis demasiados youtubers de los que ponen en la imagen del video frases como SP500 - 50% para conseguir mas clicks. Luego os lo creeis y poneis estas cosas y lo que pasa es que la gente se pierde oportunidades buenisimas
> 
> Si lees gente seria te dicen que el SP500 se puede ir a 3500, 3400 a lo sumo, lo cual sería una oportunidad buenisima. Pero el que espere verlo en 2.200 lo que le pasará es que lo volverá a ver en 4000 despues de haber tocado fondo y seguirá en liquidez esperando los 2.200 que ha leido en el foro



Gente seria es M.Burry y predice los 1800 y R.Dalio 2000. Por subnormalidades como las que sueltas vas a provocar que la gente se quede pillada metiendo a 3400 que es el inicio de la bajada.


----------



## khalil (12 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Gente seria es M.Burry y predice los 1800 y R.Dalio 2000. Por subnormalidades como las que sueltas vas a provocar que la gente se quede pillada metiendo a 3400 que es el inicio de la bajada.



Pues el tiempo nos dara la razón o nos la quitará compañero..


----------



## Javier de Carglass (12 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Gente seria es M.Burry y predice los 1800 y R.Dalio 2000. Por subnormalidades como las que sueltas vas a provocar que la gente se quede pillada metiendo a 3400 que es el inicio de la bajada.



Pero quien serio hace una única entrada?

Que se supone que hay que hacer si no llega a 2000? Esperar otros 10 años?


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2022)

2400


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Jun 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> Burryquito como tu, tururu, que no sabes ni la u, tururu



Burryquito clavándola. Sp500 yéndose al guano


----------



## Meetic (13 Jun 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Pero quien serio hace una única entrada?
> 
> Que se supone que hay que hacer si no llega a 2000? Esperar otros 10 años?



Habrá que empezar a meter cuando se produzca la capitulación y eso se ve con el volumen.


----------



## urano (13 Jun 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Joder creo que veis demasiados youtubers de los que ponen en la imagen del video frases como SP500 - 50% para conseguir mas clicks. Luego os lo creeis y poneis estas cosas y lo que pasa es que la gente se pierde oportunidades buenisimas
> 
> Si lees gente seria te dicen que el SP500 se puede ir a 3500, 3400 a lo sumo, lo cual sería una oportunidad buenisima. Pero el que espere verlo en 2.200 lo que le pasará es que lo volverá a ver en 4000 despues de haber tocado fondo y seguirá en liquidez esperando los 2.200 que ha leido en el foro



Veremos ...yo he minimizado el dca....hasta que la inflacion no se controle y en consecuencia los tipos los estabilicen...seguirá bajando ... yo creo que le queda recorrido...pero...veremos


----------



## khalil (13 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Veremos ...yo he minimizado el dca....hasta que la inflacion no se controle y en consecuencia los tipos los estabilicen...seguirá bajando ... yo creo que le queda recorrido...pero...veremos



Yo estoy igual, casi en total liquidez pero si es cierto que cuando haya caido un 30% desde maximos empezaré a entrar poco a poco. SUERTE¡


----------



## urano (13 Jun 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Yo estoy igual, casi en total liquidez pero si es cierto que cuando haya caido un 30% desde maximos empezaré a entrar poco a poco. SUERTE¡



Ahora lleva poco más del 20%, no?


----------



## khalil (13 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ahora lleva poco más del 20%, no?



Si, vamos a ver el max fue casi 4.800 y ahora está a 3.750 eso es una diferencia de 1.050. 

1.050 / 4.800 = 0,218

0.218 x 100= 21,8 desde máximos


----------



## urano (13 Jun 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Si, vamos a ver el max fue casi 4.800 y ahora está a 3.750 eso es una diferencia de 1.050.
> 
> 1.050 / 4.800 = 0,218
> 
> 0.218 x 100= 21,8 desde máximos



Cuando llegue a -30 empezaré a meter a saco entonces...parece una bajada ya razonable....aunque algunos apuntan a -40 o incluso a -50...

El tema es que han imprimido muchísimo estos últimos años ...y el dinero ha inundado todos los activos en la última década

Ahora mismo no descarto el escenario de -50 incluso ...

Tienen que recuperar la confianza de la moneda FIAT....


Todo control de una inflación desbocada conlleva dolor, mucho dolor.


----------



## Shikazz0 (13 Jun 2022)

Yo de 3400 para abajo empiezo a acumular y de 2200 para abajo a apalancarme.


----------



## urano (13 Jun 2022)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Yo de 3400 para abajo empiezo a acumular y de 2200 para abajo a apalancarme.




El otro día me respondió un youtuber a la pregunta de cómo invertiría 400mil que tengo líquidos en este escenario....me dijo que 100mil al año ..

No le voy a hacer caso a ese nivel porque mi personalidad no lo aguantaría ...pero si baja de 3000 voy a entrar a saco seguro...empezando a invertir decenas de miles ..


----------



## Meetic (13 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cuando llegue a -30 empezaré a meter a saco entonces...parece una bajada ya razonable....aunque algunos apuntan a -40 o incluso a -50...
> 
> El tema es que han imprimido muchísimo estos últimos años ...y el dinero ha inundado todos los activos en la última década
> 
> ...



M.Burry apunta a una bajada hasta los 1800 y R.Dalio hasta los 2200 en el SP500. Estos dos me dan más confianza que los vendeburras que dicen que solo va a bajar un 40%.


----------



## urano (13 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> M.Burry apunta a una bajada hasta los 1800 y R.Dalio hasta los 2200 en el SP500. Estos dos me dan más confianza que los vendeburras que dicen que solo va a bajar un 40%.



-40 ya estaría bien...pero lo dicho...puede ser....el mundo está inundado de dinero FIAT....y en algún sitio está ..


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2022)

Bueno, chavales, jornada histórica en los mercados. Lunes 13 de junio de 2022, lo contaremos a los nietos en el porche de nuestro chalet frente a la playa, o quizás a los mendigos con los que compartamos puente, hoguera, mantita y cartón de Don Simón. Quien sabe

Lo cierto es que el primer soporte de 3800 ha sido volatilizado . Cortado como mantequilla.

Salvo imponderables, nos vamos de cabeza a la siguiente estación, el entorno 3.500-3200. Muchos analistas de cierto prestigio, como Cárpatos dicen que ahí va a estar el suelo.... veremos

Si se rompe ese, ya iríamos a los entornos del Mr. Burry por los 2.000, pero no adelantemos acontecimientos, "disfrutemos" es este nuevo tramo de bajada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2022)

Dicho lo anterior. Yo voy a seguir con mi táctica de comprar, a poquitos, cosas buenas a buen precio, pero a partir de ahora toca ser muy selectivo. Que baje el índice no va a significar que baje todo. Se podrán pillar rebajas, pero dudo mucho que pilles un Moody a 18 PER, o una VISA a 15 PER, así que la cosa es entrar cuando consideres que tiene un "valor razonable", en empresas de calidad, que ahora ya hay mucha a tiro.

Suerte y cabeza fría.


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Dicho lo anterior. Yo voy a seguir con mi táctica de comprar, a poquitos, cosas buenas a buen precio, pero a partir de ahora toca ser muy selectivo. Que baje el índice no va a significar que baje todo. Se podrán pillar rebajas, pero dudo mucho que pilles un Moody a 18 PER, o una VISA a 15 PER, así que la cosa es entrar cuando consideres que tiene un "valor razonable", en empresas de calidad, que ahora ya hay mucha a tiro.
> 
> Suerte y cabeza fría.




Hoy habrá rebote, no?


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno, chavales, jornada histórica en los mercados. Lunes 13 de junio de 2022, lo contaremos a los nietos en el porche de nuestro chalet frente a la playa, o quizás a los mendigos con los que compartamos puente, hoguera, mantita y cartón de Don Simón. Quien sabe
> 
> Lo cierto es que el primer soporte de 3800 ha sido volatilizado . Cortado como mantequilla.
> 
> ...



Pero os creéis esas milongas de soportes y demás gaitas?


----------



## Hugault (14 Jun 2022)

Cárpatos comentaba en sus análisis que muchos bancos USA veían el suelo cuando el SP500 llegue a la zona 3300 y 3500. Allí donde la FED se la tenga que envainar y congele la subida de tipos. Aún congelando tipos entiendo que la retirada de liquidez del sistema, la QT, seguiría funcionando.

Sea como fuere el miércoles reunión de la FED y subida de tipos en USA (creo q se espera entre el 0,5 y el 0,75). El viernes dato IPC en Europa


----------



## _Ñocla_ (14 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero os creéis esas milongas de soportes y demás gaitas?



Son idioteces con las gráficas pero tienen muchos adeptos. Es un poco de bola de cristal.


----------



## khalil (14 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> M.Burry apunta a una bajada hasta los 1800 y R.Dalio hasta los 2200 en el SP500. Estos dos me dan más confianza que los vendeburras que dicen que solo va a bajar un 40%.



Lo que parece ser que dicen es que el SP500 podrá bajar hasta esos niveles SI la FED no actúa contundentemente subiendo los tipos de interés de forma brusca. Dicen que la FED debe mandar el mensaje a los mercados de que la inflación no va a convertirse en un problema estructural y que están dispuestos a combatirla contundentemente.

Es decir que si la FED no actúa contundentemente si que llegaría a esos niveles pero que si los mercados ven que la FED se pone seria con las subidas de tipos podrían solucionar el problema antes

Es decir es un previsión condicionada, no un si o si.


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> Son idioteces con las gráficas pero tienen muchos adeptos. Es un poco de bola de cristal.



Hablo desde el respeto...cada uno es libre....pero en esto de la bolsa hay mucho listo que te saca el dinero y no tienen ni puta idea ..creo que en el fondo no tiene mucho misterio...cuando dejan de imprimir y el dinero lo ponen más caro....menos dinero FIAT en circulacion y por tanto los activos se derruban y con el efecto de bola de nieve....blanco y en botella.

Y eso es exactamente lo que quiere la FED...que el usano medio se sienta más pobre para que dejen de consumir y la inflación se controle.

Hasta cuando y hasta donde? Eso ya es otro tema


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Lo que parece ser que dicen que podrá bajar hasta esos niveles SI la FED no actúa contundentemente subiendo los tipos de interés de forma brusca. Dicen que la FED debe mandar un mensaje a los mercado de que la inflación no va a convertirse en un problema estructura y que están dispuesto a combatirla contundentemente.
> 
> Es decir que si la FED no actúa contundentemente si que llegaría a esos niveles pero que si los mercado ven que la FED se pone seria con las subidas de tipos podrían solucionar el problema antes
> 
> Es decir es un previsión condicionada, no un si o si.



Los inversores necesitan saber que pueden confiar en la moneda FIAT, en este caso el dólar, como reserva de valor...no hay más.

Por lo tanto subirán los tipos hasta donde haga falta sin importar recesiones ..otra cosa es el euro...que con los gobiernos zombis del sur....a ver qué hacen...menuda papeleta.


----------



## vermer (14 Jun 2022)

Contradicciòn SIN SOLUCION:
- hay que subir tipos para frenar la inflación y calmar así al mercado
- pero si subes tipos (y deben ser subidas importantes) el dinero TAMBIEN huye de la bolsa buscando rentabilidad "sin riesgo"
- por otra parte, con tipos altos, el consumo se desploma y las empresas endeudadas quiebran....ergo baja la bolsa también.
- por fin, sin tipos altos, la inflación puede llevarnos a ser Argentina (el caos)

Unica salida: recesión sí o sí.Y destrozar masa monetaria

Es lo que entiendo de lo que leo. El 3300 se antoja completamente insuficiente, pero vete a saber. Yo entraría pero con poco y en activos sin deuda


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

Hoy habrá rebote, no?


----------



## Kalevala (14 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Contradicciòn SIN SOLUCION:
> - hay que subir tipos para frenar la inflación y calmar así al mercado
> - pero si subes tipos (y deben ser subidas importantes) el dinero TAMBIEN huye de la bolsa buscando rentabilidad "sin riesgo"
> - por otra parte, con tipos altos, el consumo se desploma y las empresas endeudadas quiebran....ergo baja la bolsa también.
> ...



Para nada contradicción, es la esencia del capitalismo:
hay que si ir tipos y que haya quiebras, las empresas débiles y/o endeudadas para que la economía pueda resurgir de las cenizas.

Lo que pasa es que no quieren pasar por esa etapa de sufrimiento. Pero al final va a venir si o si, es como el decrecimiento asociado al peak oil, retrasándolo solo lo hacen peor cuando llegue.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Hoy habrá rebote, no?



Es esperable.... pero vete a saber. Europa está muy flojilla, como no se anime con la sesión americana puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## Zbigniew (14 Jun 2022)

Todos los huecos de los índices acaban cerrándose, y el del sep del 2014 no iba a ser menos.Ya veremos dijo Burry ese.


----------



## vermer (14 Jun 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Para nada contradicción, es la esencia del capitalismo:
> hay que si ir tipos y que haya quiebras, las empresas débiles y/o endeudadas para que la economía pueda resurgir de las cenizas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no quieren pasar por esa etapa de sufrimiento. Pero al final va a venir si o si, es como el decrecimiento asociado al peak oil, retrasándolo solo lo hacen peor cuando llegue.



La contradicción que nos venden es: 
dadas las condiciones iniciales (inflación y aberraciones económicas varias): 
- Hago A (subida fuerte de tipos) para no llegar a B (bajada bolsa). Pero sabemos que . 
- Siempre que se hace A se llega a B. el dinero busca sobrevivir.
- Pa más pelotas, Si no hago A también se llega a B

En definitiva, estamos en el escenario que indicas.


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es esperable.... pero vete a saber. Europa está muy flojilla, como no se anime con la sesión americana puede pasar cualquier cosa



Ha empezado algo en rojo ..... pero como he dicho arriba...la tendencia, al menos en lo que queda de año, está clara 

Hoy se reunía la FED?


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Va a hacer un HOMBRO-CABEZA-HOMBRO de libro. ¡De LIBRO!


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

No ha habido rebote. .


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Xsiano (14 Jun 2022)

Estamos entrando en una recesión el que se ponga a compra ahora se merece lo que le pase por tonto.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (14 Jun 2022)

Lo está haciendo ahora mismo, sp500 a 3.700s
Al igual que el btcusd en 22.100s

Si pasa algo gordo en estos días, el sp se irá a 3.500s y el bitcoño a la puhta de los 14.000s

Parece que la guerra, la inflación y las subidas de tipos están descontadas.
Ahora toca el miedo en los mierdos de contaminación.


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Lo que dice este lumbreras es que cuando la inflación alcance el primer pico local el SP habrá tocado fondo....según la historia....veremos


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Resumen para vagos: El suelo lo hará cuando la inflación haga pico

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rory (14 Jun 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Lo está haciendo ahora mismo, sp500 a 3.700s
> Al igual que el btcusd en 22.100s
> 
> Si pasa algo gordo en estos días, el sp se irá a 3.500s y el bitcoño a la puhta de los 14.000s
> ...



Joder, ¿estas caídas están anticipando más guerra y más inflación?


----------



## damnit (15 Jun 2022)

Si si, pero vamos que aún no he encontrado a nadie por aquí que sepa el futuro


----------



## ccc (15 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Lo que dice este lumbreras es que cuando la inflación alcance el primer pico local el SP habrá tocado fondo....según la historia....veremos



Aqui la gente haciendose pajas y otros hasta lo escuchan. Cosas REALES a tener en cuenta:

- Estamos en un mercado bajista.
- La FED ha comenzado a no renovar deuda y a subir tipos.
- USA puede permitirse subir los tipos.
- La FED es la primera interesada en que la economia se desacelere, la cuestion es conseguir un aterrizaje suave.

En principio,

- El mercado sera bajista hasta que la FED siga sin comprar deuda y subiendo tipos.
- Si la economia se pega una castanya se frena la inflacion de golpe y es mas peligrosa la super-inflacion que una estanflacion. Hay altos cargos de la FED que creen que este es el camino.
- Si bajan las bolsa y el bitcoin se "destruye" dinero y se elimina efecto riqueza, que es tambien importante para que mucha gente vuelva al mercado laboral (y que no quieren volver)
- Hay elecciones al senado en 2022.
- Si se enfria USA, nos enfriamos nosotros (EU) y la inflacion bajara.

Mi opinion,

- Nadie puede saber lo que va a ocurrir a corto plazo, pero a medio plazo estamos bajistas, asi que lo logico es no entrar a CP a no ser que el S&P se vaya a los 3100-3500 y solo en empresas que se conocen o que se comporten bien en estos contextos.

- Deuda Publica y determinadas puede ser interesantes (yo he comenzado con muy poca cantidad en deuda americana a 20 anyos, con intereses reales del 4%) , hay ETF que pueden bajar un 10% pero no mucho mas porque estan invertidos en Telkos,...,que son empresas que no suelen variar mucho.


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Aqui la gente haciendose pajas y otros hasta lo escuchan. Cosas REALES a tener en cuenta:
> 
> - Estamos en un mercado bajista.
> - La FED ha comenzado a no renovar deuda y a subir tipos.
> ...



La única duda es como será el aterrizaje si brusco o suave para controlar la inflacion y a partir de ese momento empezar a comprar a mansalva


----------



## trukutruku (15 Jun 2022)

En el 29 o el 30 cayo un 89%.


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

REBOTE!!!!!


----------



## ccc (15 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> REBOTE!!!!!



Rebote de mierda y a la espera de la FED. De momento no cambia nada, estamos claramente bajistas.


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Rebote de mierda y a la espera de la FED. De momento no cambia nada, estamos claramente bajistas.




Es para darle vidilla al hilo...a las 20 horas española, no?


----------



## trukutruku (15 Jun 2022)

Esque la magnitud del guano que se viene es equivalente al del 29

Espero equivocarme.


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

Se acerca el momento!!!! 50 PB , 75, 100?

Pegará subidón, bajonazo?


----------



## ccc (15 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Se acerca el momento!!!! 50 PB , 75, 100?
> 
> Pegará subidón, bajonazo?


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


>



Que nervios...se retrasa Paul Volcker


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

75 puntos!!!!


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

De positivo a negativo el SP!!!


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

Y ahora menudo subidón!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Jun 2022)

Creo que hay tanto miedo a la inflación que el mercado considera que una subida de 75 es lo mejor que puede pasar... 

Esperemos que la inflación haga pico en los próximos datos...sino puede descontrolarse la cosa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (15 Jun 2022)

En un entorno de subidas de tipos por la alta inflaccion es lo normal en los mercados.

En los mercados controlados por algoritmos hasta que estos se reajustan.


----------



## khalil (15 Jun 2022)

Bueno pues parece que se cumple lo que decían los peces gordos de USA.E

El SP500 se puede ir a 2.200 si la FED no reacciona subiendo de golpe los tipos de interés. 

Parece que a los mercados les ha gustado que se pongan serios con la inflación


----------



## urano (16 Jun 2022)

Se desploma!!!!


----------



## Polonia Viva (16 Jun 2022)

Seguimos en caída libre, a 3650 ya. Ajustado por la inflación, estamos ya a precios pre-pandemia a finales de 2019, cuando estaba a 3250. Un 25% desde máximos, y el NASDAQ casi un 40% de caída. Y todo esto con la inflación disparada, casi nada.


----------



## urano (16 Jun 2022)

Cuanto cayó en el 2008?


----------



## urano (16 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cuanto cayó en el 2008?



Un 55% en 15 meses?

Ahora llevamos casi un 23 en 6 meses ..


----------



## urano (16 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Un 55% en 15 meses?
> 
> Ahora llevamos casi un 23 en 6 meses ..




Pero son motivos diferentes...


----------



## Daviot (18 Jun 2022)

Todavía tienen que zurrar bien a empresas como Coca Cola, McDonalds, P&G, Pepsico y demás que cotizan por las nubes sin motivo alguno.

Como se suele decir una imagen vale más que mil palabras.

Chart mensual del SP500.


----------



## urano (20 Jun 2022)

Parece que el BTC ha aguantado el tipo estando muy cerca los margin calls.

Que pasara con el SP está semana? Otra bajada del 10%? Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## urano (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy es festivo en ws


----------



## Pirrakas (20 Jun 2022)

No lo veo más bajo de 2800.


----------



## Galvani (20 Jun 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> En el 29 o el 30 cayo un 89%.



Comparar el 29 con ahora... Sencillamente no pueden dejarlo caer una barbaridad y si cae rescatan lo que sea.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Jun 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Todavía tienen que zurrar bien a empresas como Coca Cola, McDonalds, P&G, Pepsico y demás que cotizan por las nubes sin motivo alguno.
> 
> Como se suele decir una imagen vale más que mil palabras.
> 
> Chart mensual del SP500.



El problema es que la corrección esta siendo muy irregular.

Los indices aun estan por encima del inicio del covid, pero ya hay muchas acciones por debajo de ese nivel, y algunas por debajo del mínimo Covid.

Las pequeñas compañias del Rusell llevan mas de un 30%, y en Nasdaq creo que lleva un 35%. Hay buenas empresas a Pers indicutiblemente regalados (Berry Global a per 6, por ejemplo), y empresas de primera línea a Pers muy atractivos (Adobe se ha "hundido" a per 17 por una mínima correccion en sus previsiones), pero otra parte hay unas cuantas que no han corregido, o lo han hecho mínimamente, y que las tiene que llegar.


Lo mismo pasa entre las FAANG, FB tiene ahora un Per 14, que yo lo veo atractivo, pero TSLA y AMAZON, tienen Pers entre 50 y 60, por lo que parece evidente que aun les queda corrección


Yo creo que cuando se enfríen las energéticas volverá a entrar algo de dinero al sector tecnológico. Lo que está claro es que lo mas importante ahora es elegir con mucho cuidado, buscar calidad y valoración. Interesante. Creo que ahora mismo compensa más invertir en acciones escogidas que en índices


----------



## damnit (21 Jun 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Esque la magnitud del guano que se viene es equivalente al del 29
> 
> Espero equivocarme.



Si, y vamos a ser engullidos por un agujero negro también y enviados a Raticulin


----------



## 917 (25 Jun 2022)

Yo me confieso ignorante en Bolsa y no entiendo su enrevesado lenguaje, solo para expertos.
Yo lo único que digo es que si no confías en la economía americana, ¿en cuál confías?...y no me digáis en la China, porque donde no se respeten los Derechos Humanos y el Estado tenga poderes omnímodo, no hay confianza ninguna.

Disculpad si yerro...


----------



## vermer (26 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo me confieso ignorante en Bolsa y no entiendo su enrevesado lenguaje, solo para expertos.
> Yo lo único que digo es que si no confías en la economía americana, ¿en cuál confías?...y no me digáis en la China, porque donde no se respeten los Derechos Humanos y el Estado tenga poderes omnímodo, no hay confianza ninguna.
> 
> Disculpad si yerro...



¿Tú confiarías en un paìs que desde 2020 ha imprimido el 20% de toda su moneda sin un incremento de riqueza equivalente? Al contrario
¿Y en un país que hace tongo en las elecciones?
¿Y en uno cuya moneda ha pasado en pocos meses de representar el 85% del comercio mundial al 60% (este dato lo he escuchado a Pablo Gil recientemente?
¿Y en uno que provoca guerras y las pierde?
¿Y en uno que ha pasado un buen porcentaje de su producción a China porque les molaba más dedicarse al ladrillo?
¿y en el país más endeudado del mundo?
¿Y en un país "dirigido" por un demente senil con unos gustos muy "particulares"?

USA no es lo que los medios usanos (básicamente todos) te cuenta que es. Más bien al revès.

La parte buena de ese paìs es que sí que existe una parte de la sociedad capaz de reaccionar contra la podredumbre que les malgobierna.
Son tiempos de incertidumbre en todas partes, y todo apunta a recesión, ahondamiento en el pinchazo bursátil y ya se verá qué pasa.
Diversificar no es una opción. Es obligatorio siempre. China no es fiable, pero ojo con los piratas anglos, que no son trigo limpio ni mucho menos. Pero vamos, quien quiera creer en los Reyes Magos, que limpie sus zapatos y deje agua y unos bpmbones para los camellos...


----------



## 917 (26 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> ¿Tú confiarías en un paìs que desde 2020 ha imprimido el 20% de toda su moneda sin un incremento de riqueza equivalente? Al contrario
> ¿Y en un país que hace tongo en las elecciones?
> ¿Y en uno cuya moneda ha pasado en pocos meses de representar el 85% del comercio mundial al 60% (este dato lo he escuchado a Pablo Gil recientemente?
> ¿Y en uno que provoca guerras y las pierde?
> ...



Lo siento, soy inmune a la demagogia barata.


----------



## vermer (26 Jun 2022)

Lo correcto es que me digas lo que es demagogia y se pueda debatir.
Si tienes las ideas claras, cuéntanos más sobre tus inversiones y aprendemos

Yo te digo que ingún país es fiable de por sí. Y te he indicado algún punto débil de los yanquis. No te quedes en la rabieta.
Bueno, esto no aporta nada al tema del hilo, que es de lo que se trata


----------



## Tars (26 Jun 2022)

Pues ya está en 3900 otra vez. ¿Rebote del gato muerto ese?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (26 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Interesante cartera. Coincido con él en Meta y Google, y también en BMY compradas estas hace tiempo a buen precio (pero poquitas mecachis).
> 
> Echare un vistazo al resto
> 
> ...



Si son nombres con poder mediático hay que fijarse en que cantidad exponen, y si respecto a los activos que manejan es significativa. Me descojoné vivo con un hilo que leí en el foro hace un tiempo.

Alguien se preguntaba si merecía la pena invertir en Santander ya que la Botín había invertido 3 millones de euros. Por supuesto esta noticia a todo trapo en la prensa del momento. 

Recuerdo pensar....."que triste comprobar que tratan a la gente como borregos, no se molestan ni en invertir una cantidad que resulte un poco creíble".


----------



## Meetic (26 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Si, y vamos a ser engullidos por un agujero negro también y enviados a Raticulin



La historia siempre se repite, y siempre nos creemos más listos que las anteriores generaciones. Tanto M.Burry como R.Dalio pronostican SP500 en 1800 y 2200. Me parece una caída ya bastante curiosa.


----------



## vermer (26 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> La historia siempre se repite, y siempre nos creemos más listos que las anteriores generaciones. Tanto M.Burry como R.Dalio pronostican SP500 en 1800 y 2200. Me parece una caída ya bastante curiosa.



Aunque es factible esa caída (y más) dado el cúmulo de circunstancias desastrosas. No hay que olvidar que Burry y Dalio son agentes del mercado, y por tanto sus declaraciones también pueden buscar un objetivo.

Yo no esperarìa una caìda tan grande para entrar, si bien justo ahora me parece pronto mirando el gráfico. Ademàs la media de los mercados bajistas creo que es de unos 14 meses en USA y de unos 12 en Europa. Llevamos casi 6. Esto no tiene por qué significar nada, pero es otro dato.


----------



## 917 (26 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Lo correcto es que me digas lo que es demagogia y se pueda debatir.
> Si tienes las ideas claras, cuéntanos más sobre tus inversiones y aprendemos
> 
> Yo te digo que ingún país es fiable de por sí. Y te he indicado algún punto débil de los yanquis. No te quedes en la rabieta.
> Bueno, esto no aporta nada al tema del hilo, que es de lo que se trata



Lo que es demagogia, lo sabes tú perfectamente y no tengo por qué señalártelo.
Y ya he empezado diciendo que soy un ignorante en Bolsa, así que no voy a enseñar a nadie.

Lo que yo he dicho, y admito que ningún país es fiable de por sí, es que Estados Unidos es el país líder de Occidente, una Democracia con una economía libre y la creo de mayor confianza que los demás, pues es la más influyente del mundo.
Que tiene puntos débiles, desde luego, y ahí está el crack del 29 para demostrarlo. Pero, desde luego, yo confío más en el dólar que en las criptomonedas.


----------



## Pirrakas (26 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que la clave está en la media móvil de 200 semanas. Siempre que la ha cruzado a la baja hemos tenido arreón de caídas cuando la macro pintaba mal (1972, 2000, 2008). En todos los casos el suelo fue de media aprox en torno al 40% con respecto al punto de cruce a la baja. Viendo que la media móvil a 200 semanas actual está en 3500, un potencial suelo en el PEOR DE LOS ESCENARIOS sería en torno a los 2200 puntos, coincidiendo a su vez con un retroceso de Fibonacci a 1. El tema es saber si va a pasar y cuándo cojones pasará jejejeje. Mi escenario positivo sería los 3500 puntos aprox, coincidiendo con la media y con el retroceso de Fibonacci a 0.5.


----------



## Charbonnier (27 Jun 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> Yo creo que la clave está en la media móvil de 200 semanas. Siempre que la ha cruzado a la baja hemos tenido arreón de caídas cuando la macro pintaba mal (1972, 2000, 2008). En todos los casos el suelo fue de media aprox en torno al 40% con respecto al punto de cruce a la baja. Viendo que la media móvil a 200 semanas actual está en 3500, un potencial suelo en el PEOR DE LOS ESCENARIOS sería en torno a los 2200 puntos, coincidiendo a su vez con un retroceso de Fibonacci a 1. El tema es saber si va a pasar y cuándo cojones pasará jejejeje. Mi escenario positivo sería los 3500 puntos aprox, coincidiendo con la media y con el retroceso de Fibonacci a 0.5.



Perfecto análisis, muy sensato. Coincido en la referencia tuya de los 3500 puntos. Lo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Jun 2022)

Hay una "ley" que dice que los huecos de los gráficos de índices siempre se acaban cerrando.


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Hay una "ley" que dice que los huecos de los gráficos de índices siempre se acaban cerrando.



Una ley cojonuda, cuando Apple cierre el gap de los $30 de 2017, avísame y aprovecharé para comprar... 
Edito: Ahora me fijo de que hablabas de los GAPs de los índices, en el Nasdaq 100 tenemos gaps en abril de 2009, y julio de 2009 en la recuperación después de la crisis financiera sin que se hayan cerrado aún.



Pirrakas dijo:


> Yo creo que la clave está en la media móvil de 200 semanas. Siempre que la ha cruzado a la baja hemos tenido arreón de caídas cuando la macro pintaba mal (1972, 2000, 2008). En todos los casos el suelo fue de media aprox en torno al 40% con respecto al punto de cruce a la baja. Viendo que la media móvil a 200 semanas actual está en 3500, un potencial suelo en el PEOR DE LOS ESCENARIOS sería en torno a los 2200 puntos, coincidiendo a su vez con un retroceso de Fibonacci a 1. El tema es saber si va a pasar y cuándo cojones pasará jejejeje. Mi escenario positivo sería los 3500 puntos aprox, coincidiendo con la media y con el retroceso de Fibonacci a 0.5.



Marcarse un objetivo en una media móvil a la que encima le pones condiciones (cuando la macro está mal) no me parece el mejor indicador. Además en la crisis de 1981-1982 no se cumple, y la macro pintaba como el culo.

Si tuviera que basarme en análisis técnico diría que lo más relevante es mirar es la tendencia de largo plazo estructural:



Pero no creo que sea el escenario a contemplar en este momento. El SP500 irá cayendo hasta donde lo dejen caer, y será en el momento que la economía muestre un estado tan débil (desempleo, consumo, ...) que detengan las políticas económicas restrictivas, y vuelvan a estimular la economía.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Jun 2022)

Me mojo, el suelo del SP500 por DEBAJO del MINIMO Covid antes de 2024


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Una ley cojonuda, cuando Apple cierre el gap de los $30 de 2017, avísame y aprovecharé para comprar...
> Edito: Ahora me fijo de que hablabas de los GAPs de los índices, en el Nasdaq 100 tenemos gaps en abril de 2009, y julio de 2009 en la recuperación después de la crisis financiera sin que se hayan cerrado aún.
> 
> 
> ...



Pump and Dump ,lo de siempre.Eso que llaman vulgarmente ciclos economicos


----------



## Meetic (27 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Me mojo, el suelo del SP500 por DEBAJO del MINIMO Covid antes de 2024



El mínimo del Covid fue 2290. Cuanto por debajo?


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> El mínimo del Covid fue 2290. Cuanto por debajo?




No idea, pero piensa que está destrucción monetaria está pensada para liquidar el sector privado y cumplir objetivos agendistas. No es normal que en 2020 imprimiesen dinero para mitigar el paro y en 2022 quieran una recesión y alto desempleo. No es posible que "no pudieran saber que provocarían inflación"

Digo por debajo porque se va a revertir toda la impresión desde 2008


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No idea, pero piensa que está destrucción monetaria está pensada para liquidar el sector privado y cumplir objetivos agendistas. No es normal que en 2020 imprimiesen dinero para mitigar el paro y en 2022 quieran una recesión y alto desempleo. No es posible que "no pudieran saber que provocarían inflación"
> 
> Digo por debajo porque se va a revertir toda la impresión desde 2008



Veamos si lo entiendo, ¿lo que dices es que se va a eliminar del sistema toda la impresión que se ha llevado a cabo desde 2008?


¿Eres consciente de que estás hablando de unos 8 trillones de dólares americanos?


----------



## damnit (27 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Veamos si lo entiendo, ¿lo que dices es que se va a eliminar del sistema toda la impresión que se ha llevado a cabo desde 2008?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103728
> 
> ¿Eres consciente de que estás hablando de unos 8 trillones de dólares americanos?



sólo la caída de las criptomierdas ha destruido ya cerca de 1 billón de masa monetaria (no un trillón como tú dices, los trillones americanos son billones europeos)

yo no veo que se vaya a destruir toda esa masa pero que vamos a adelgazar, de eso no hay duda


----------



## Patito Feo (27 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> sólo la caída de las criptomierdas ha destruido ya cerca de 1 billón de masa monetaria (no un trillón como tú dices, los trillones americanos son billones europeos)
> 
> yo no veo que se vaya a destruir toda esa masa pero que vamos a adelgazar, de eso no hay duda



Ahora hay dos bandos nuevos, los que decimos que el BTC en caida destruye masa monetaria y los que dicen que no, que solo cambia de manos.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Veamos si lo entiendo, ¿lo que dices es que se va a eliminar del sistema toda la impresión que se ha llevado a cabo desde 2008?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103728
> 
> ¿Eres consciente de que estás hablando de unos 8 trillones de dólares americanos?




No toda, pero se va a eliminar el mecanismo que ha hecho subir la bolsa y la economía general, que se ha hecho un yonki y el mono va a ser fatal. Creo que ningún mercado a descontado la precaria situación en la que está el mundo


----------



## Ciclosano (27 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Ahora hay dos bandos nuevos, los que decimos que el BTC en caida destruye masa monetaria y los que dicen que no, que solo cambia de manos.



cambia de manos, a muy pocas. Pero es que el dinero real invertido en criptos no debe ser ni 1/1000 del CAP al que llegaron las criptos.

Y el que entró ha sido drenado brutalmente por unos pocos. Donde un subnornal puedes hacer un x500 en un año tradeando.


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> sólo la caída de las criptomierdas ha destruido ya cerca de 1 billón de masa monetaria (no un trillón como tú dices, los trillones americanos son billones europeos)
> 
> yo no veo que se vaya a destruir toda esa masa pero que vamos a adelgazar, de eso no hay duda



Una cosa no tiene que ver con la otra, una cosa es la liquidez que ha inyectado al sistema la FED a través de sus programas de QE, y otra muy diferente en que activos se ha ido depositando. Yo hacía mención al comentario de @ciberobrero que mencionaba que la FED iba a revertir toda la impresión desde 2008, que como digo son aproximadamente 8 trillones de dólares americanos.

Y eso no tiene nada que ver en la pérdida de capitalización del mercado de criptomonedas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No idea, pero piensa que está destrucción monetaria está pensada para liquidar el sector privado y cumplir objetivos agendistas. No es normal que en 2020 imprimiesen dinero para mitigar el paro y en 2022 quieran una recesión y alto desempleo. No es posible que "no pudieran saber que provocarían inflación"
> 
> Digo por debajo porque se va a revertir toda la impresión desde 2008



Sí. Hay que buscar la imagen de conjunto:

1. Imprimo trillones
2. Causo inflacion ergo deterioro de los depositos
3. Subo tipos y qt
4. Causo recesion, paro, quiebras...etc..

-ahora estariamos al inicio de esto-

5. Deflacion de precios de productos salvo los básicos (alimentacion y energia que siguen subiendo). Burry lo comentaba ayer
6. Bajada de tipos y qe, y otro nuevo ciclo para seguir empobreciendo al personal?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciclosano (28 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí. Hay que buscar la imagen de conjunto:
> 
> 1. Imprimo trillones
> 2. Causo inflacion ergo deterioro de los depositos
> ...



Lo jodido es que ya han llegado a los tipos 0, ya no tienen margen, esa es la sensación que tengo. Se ha llegado al punto de que estamos en crisis con los tipos a 0 (en Europa negativos jaja), por lo que el margen de maniobra es 0. Da la sensación que en EEUU quieren los tipos todo lo que puedan a toda prisa (para que no se vea la destrucción que va a provocar) como para pegar la última ordeñada a la vaca bajándolos de nuevo en breve "estimulando" de nuevo. En la UE me da que ni van a llegar a estar positivos, con lo que ya me dirás tu como los bajan para estimular la economía. ¿Tipos al -3%? Si solo decir que los van a subir (estando en -0,5) ya ha provocado una contracción dura. 

Estanflación absurda.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí. Hay que buscar la imagen de conjunto:
> 
> 1. Imprimo trillones
> 2. Causo inflacion ergo deterioro de los depositos
> ...


----------



## Pirrakas (28 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Una ley cojonuda, cuando Apple cierre el gap de los $30 de 2017, avísame y aprovecharé para comprar...
> Edito: Ahora me fijo de que hablabas de los GAPs de los índices, en el Nasdaq 100 tenemos gaps en abril de 2009, y julio de 2009 en la recuperación después de la crisis financiera sin que se hayan cerrado aún.
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso he dicho potencial suelo. Yo simplemente cito info que nos puede guiar. Evidentemente no hay garantía ya que si así fuera todos deríamos millonarios.


----------



## Charbonnier (29 Jun 2022)

Estamos en un momento clave. Ahora más porque hemos consumido más tiempo desde la última vez que estabamos en este nivel de precios. 

O esto empieza a remontar, aunque sea en un leve lateral ascendente, o nos metemos en una estructura bajista de largo plazo.
Hablo siempre del sp500, que es mi referencia.

Stop en 3400-3500, si lo rebasa yo vendería todo, a partir de ahí el abismo.


----------



## Charbonnier (29 Jun 2022)

Usted mismo. no venda cuando se pasan los soportes de largo plazo y se vaya a 2200 y verá que bien le va ir, se va a convertir en un inversor de largo plazo por necesidad y, según con que acciones le pille, en el Himbersor eterno. En lo que se pueda, se compra en soportes y se vende en resistencias, pero si se pasan los soportes mejor no estar y más si son de largo plazo.
¿le explicaron a usted alguna vez los stops?
¿Un croquis?


----------



## urano (30 Jun 2022)

Terminará bajando esta semana de los 3700?


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jul 2022)

De momento hicimos suelo tras unas terribles bajadas el 16 de julio.

En ese momento parecía que entrábamos por el despeñadero, pero ha hubo un tímido rebote que nos salvó de momento.

El rebote tuvo poco recorrido y ahora estamos en tierra de nadie, en mitad del canal bajista.

Si hubiera que apostar no descartaría el entorno de los 3.200 (línea fina) como posible próxima estación (¿y suelo definitivo?), aunque tampoco es descartable entrar en lateralidad un tiempo.

Aun parece muy precipitado pensar que se puede iniciar un cambio de tendencia a corto plazo, pero eso no quita para que hay acciones que ya estén muy entrables, y algunas están mostrando signos de fortaleza, y de que ya han hecho el suelo definitivo.


----------



## urano (6 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De momento hicimos suelo tras unas terribles bajadas el 16 de julio.
> 
> En ese momento parecía que entrábamos por el despeñadero, pero ha hubo un tímido rebote que nos salvó de momento.
> 
> ...




Ahora dicen que si se entra en recesión entonces la inflación bajará sola y no hará falta subir tanto los tipos....con lo que beneficiará al índice.


----------



## Daviot (6 Jul 2022)

Creo que hay que esperar algo más. Falta la puntilla final que provoque una caída vertical y rápida.

Casi como la subida rápida y brutal del interés de las hipotecas en USA que ha pasado del 3% al 5,74% en pocos meses debido a la subida de tipos de la Fed.


----------



## Daviot (6 Jul 2022)

Esperemos que se resuelva rápido.

A finales de Julio hay otra reunión de la Fed y a la vez también presentación de resultados de las empresas donde supuestamente se dejaran sentir los efectos de la subida de tipos de la Fed.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que hay que esperar algo más. Falta la puntilla final que provoque una caída vertical y rápida.
> 
> Casi como la subida rápida y brutal del interés de las hipotecas en USA que ha pasado del 3% al 5,74% en pocos meses debido a la subida de tipos de la Fed.




Sí hace falta el pánico purificador


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2022)

Otro clavo en el ataúd para las bolsas. Dato de Inflación de junio en USA al 9'1%.

Se esperaba más baja lo que nos lleva a que en julio 26-27, la Fed va a apretar bien los tornillos del submarino. Se esperaba una subida del 0,75% de los tipos de interés ya veremos si aprietan un poquito más.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Otro clavo en el ataúd para las bolsas. Dato de Inflación de junio en USA al 9'1%.
> 
> Se esperaba más baja lo que nos lleva a que en julio 26-27, la Fed va a apretar bien los tornillos del submarino. Se esperaba una subida del 0,75% de los tipos de interés ya veremos si aprietan un poquito más.



Es un dato/indicador atrasado.

Creo que hemos podido hacer el puñetero pico, al menos en USA. El próximo mes el dato tiene que recoger la moderación en los precios de materias primas y petróleo, y es probable que los precios de vivienda USA empiecen a moderarse, sino a hundirse.

Creo que eso es lo que empieza a descontar la bolsa, y por eso hoy no ha habido una hecatombe bursaltil


----------



## Meetic (13 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es un dato/indicador atrasado.
> 
> Creo que hemos podido hacer el puñetero pico, al menos en USA. El próximo mes el dato tiene que recoger la moderación en los precios de materias primas y petróleo, y es probable que los precios de vivienda USA empiecen a moderarse, sino a hundirse.
> 
> Creo que eso es lo que empieza a descontar la bolsa, y por eso hoy no ha habido una hecatombe bursaltil



Alreves la inflación intermensual de mayo-junio 2021 fue alta por eso se esperaba poca subida. En cambio en junio-julio de 2021 fue un 0%. Se viene buena subida apara el mes que viene.


----------



## Daviot (13 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es un dato/indicador atrasado.
> 
> Creo que hemos podido hacer el puñetero pico, al menos en USA. El próximo mes el dato tiene que recoger la moderación en los precios de materias primas y petróleo, y es probable que los precios de vivienda USA empiecen a moderarse, sino a hundirse.
> 
> Creo que eso es lo que empieza a descontar la bolsa, y por eso hoy no ha habido una hecatombe bursaltil



Pues creo que falta un tramo a la baja en las bolsas. 

El tipo medio de las hipotecas casi se ha duplicado en pocos meses y ahora subirá aún más con la subida prevista de la Fed del 0,75% lo que va quitar bastante dinero del bolsillo del consumidor.

El bono USA a 10 años ahora al 3%, con la próxima subida se puede acercar al 4%. Si te pagan un 4% anual por un activo casi sin riesgo mucho dinero saldrá de la bolsa en dirección a los bonos.

Las acciones de Coca-Cola, McDonalds, P&G, Pepsico, etc, por las nubes sin mucho sentido. Me da que falta alguna pieza del puzzle para que todo encaje.


----------



## Pirrakas (13 Jul 2022)

Órdenes lanzadas hoy, sin miramientos

Baelo
ishares Developed Index
ishares EM
Amundi NAREIT

seguimos coño!


----------



## Daviot (23 Jul 2022)

La semana que viene, el miércoles toca revisión de tipos de la FED con previsible subida de un 1% del tipo de interés y mínimo de un 0,75%. También por esos días hay publicación de resultados de muchas empresas.

Y en agosto no hay nada, ya nos vamos hasta el 20 de septiembre para la próxima revisión de tipos. Y en noviembre elecciones del término medio en EEUU.

Veremos que pasa con las bolsas.


----------



## Dalas90 (23 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> La semana que viene, el miércoles toca revisión de tipos de la FED con *previsible subida de un 1% del tipo de interés y mínimo de un 0,75%*. También por esos días hay publicación de resultados de muchas empresas.
> 
> Y en agosto no hay nada, ya nos vamos hasta el 20 de septiembre para la próxima revisión de tipos. Y en noviembre elecciones del término medio en EEUU.
> 
> Veremos que pasa con las bolsas.



Ésto ya estaría descontado,no?


----------



## Daviot (23 Jul 2022)

Dalas90 dijo:


> Ésto ya estaría descontado,no?



En principio sí, pero vamos a ver si va todo según lo previsto y la FED no cambia de discurso y veremos si los beneficios de las empresas se resienten o no.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> En principio sí, pero vamos a ver si va todo según lo previsto y la FED no cambia de discurso y veremos si los beneficios de las empresas se resienten o no.



Yo creo que la clave es la inflacion. Si hemos hecho pico nos vamos pata arriba. Los dos próximos meses son decisivos.

Los beneficios empresariales creo que aguantarán el tipo...al menos en la ilusión nominal...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 917 (15 Nov 2022)

"¿Qué hay de nuevo, viejoooo"?.

(Saludo de Bugs Bunny a Elmer el Gruñón...)


----------



## 917 (29 Dic 2022)

Ay Dios mío....


----------

